# Text in Index Datei



## EuropaChat (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte wie auf dem Screen zu sehen ist diesen Text in meiner Index Datei einprogrammieren, aber mir gelingt es nicht, unter Willkommen Wakeboarder1994 die Linie zu programmieren. Was mir auch nicht gelingt ist, das Bild und neben hin den Text zu programmieren.

Hier mal ein Screen (Den Header & das Menü mittig links hab ich schon):

http://wakestars.onpw.de/images/hauptseite.png
http://wakestars.onpw.de/images/Bild.gif

Index Datei, was ich bisher programmiert habe dies passt soweit:


```
<?
include("design/header.inc.php");
include("check.inc.php");

if($_GET["knuddel_clean"]== "ok")
{
         //Löscht alle Datensätze vom eingeloggten User
         mysql_query("DELETE FROM knuddel_log WHERE geknuddelt = '$username_session'");
}
?>
<!--Linke Seite-->
<div style="float:left;width:620px;">


//Hier muss das komplette Hauptmenü rein, der rest dürfte nicht verändert werden.//


                          <div class="clear"></div>
                 </div>
                 <div class="boxfooter-r">
                          <div class="boxfooter-l"></div>
                 </div>
        </div>



</div>


                          <div class="clear"></div>

             </div>
                  <div class="boxfooter-r">
                          <div class="boxfooter-l"></div>
                 </div>
        </div>
<?
include("design/footer.inc.php");
?>
```


----------



## SpiceLab (20. Februar 2011)

EuropaChat hat gesagt.:


> aber mir gelingt es nicht, unter Willkommen Wakeboarder1994 die Linie zu programmieren.


Die Linie lässt sich ohne jegliche Programmierung einfach mit CSS und der border-bottom-Eigenschaft erzeugen, die z.B. für das allg. Blockelement <div> definiert wird, das den Willkommensgruß enthält.


```
div.welcomeBox {border-bottom:medium solid #D4DAE8;}
```



EuropaChat hat gesagt.:


> Was mir auch nicht gelingt ist, das Bild und neben hin den Text zu programmieren.


Auch hier fällt für dich  keinerlei Programmierarbeit an, entweder per HTML-Attribut im <img>-Tag Text um Grafik fließen zu lassen, oder Grafiken mit CSS auszurichten.

_HTML ist eine Auszeichnungssprache, und bei CSS handelt es sich um eine Formatierungssprache für Webdokumente. Programmiert wird mit diesen beiden Sprachen(typen) nicht, sondern eher mit PHP, Java, usw._

Zurück zum Thema: Für die Umsetzung stehen dir somit zwei Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl:


*HTML-Methode*

Mit dem HTML-Attribut *align* wird festgelegt, zu welcher Seite das Grafikelement vom nachfolgenden Text umflossen werden soll - in deinem Fall rechts vom Bild, also lautet die Angabe hier:


```
<img src="" alt="" align="left"> <p>Ich umfliesse die Grafik.</p>
```

*CSS-Methode*

Die float-Eigenschaft regelt ebenfalls den Umfluß von Elementen, und ersetzt  das *align*-Attribut.



```
<img src="" alt="" class="floatImg"> <p>Ich umfliesse die Grafik.</p>
```


```
img.floatImg {float:left;}
```



Siehe hierzu auch die Online-Beispiele http://de.selfhtml.org/html/grafiken/anzeige/img_align_fluss.htm (HTML-Methode) und http://de.selfhtml.org/html/grafiken/anzeige/img_css.htm (CSS-Methode) incl. Quellcodes zu den beiden verlinkten Kapiteln.


----------



## EuropaChat (20. Februar 2011)

So, soweit habe ich es nun geschafft.


```
<?
include("design/header.inc.php");
include("check.inc.php");

if($_GET["knuddel_clean"]== "ok")
{
         //Löscht alle Datensätze vom eingeloggten User
         mysql_query("DELETE FROM knuddel_log WHERE geknuddelt = '$username_session'");
}
?>
<!--Linke Seite-->
<div style="float:left;width:670px;height:219px">
<h1>
<img src="http://wakestars.de/design/images/hs1.png" width="94" height="95" align="left" vspace="10" hspace="20" alt="Text?"></h1>
<span class="Apple-style-span" style="border-collapse: separate; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: 'lucida grande', arial, verdana, sans-serif; font-size: 12px; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: normal; letter-spacing: normal; line-height: normal; orphans: 2; text-align: auto; text-indent: 0px; text-transform: none; white-space: normal; widows: 2; word-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px; ">
<span class="Apple-style-span" style="border-collapse: collapse; color: rgb(51, 51, 51); text-align: left; ">
<div style="padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 10px; padding-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; outline-width: 0px; outline-style: initial; outline-color: initial; font-weight: inherit; font-style: inherit; vertical-align: baseline; ">
	Schön, dass Du wieder hier bist. Wenn Du Deine persönlichen Daten bearbeiten 
	möchtest, gehe auf den Menüpunkt<span class="Apple-converted-space">&nbsp;</span>Profil 
	bearbeiten. Wenn Du Dich wieder ausloggen willst, wähle den Menüpunkt<span class="Apple-converted-space">&nbsp;</span>Logout<span class="Apple-converted-space">&nbsp;</span>aus. 
	Bei Fragen besuche unsere<span class="Apple-converted-space">&nbsp;</span>FAQ<span class="Apple-converted-space">&nbsp;</span>Seiten. 
	Sie werden Dir bei Problemen mit der Bedienung hier im Forum helfen. Viel 
	Spaß auf unseren Seiten.</div>
Mein Status:<span class="Apple-converted-space">&nbsp;</span>Level 1 - Frischling<br style="padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; ">
Meine Mitglieder-ID: 94411<br style="padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; ">
Mein letzter Login war am: 20.02.2011 um 15:22:09 Uhr<br style="padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; ">
Meine aktuelle E-Mail Adresse lautet:<span class="Apple-converted-space">&nbsp;</span>Snowboarder1994@gmx.de<span class="Apple-converted-space">&nbsp;</span>[ändern]</span></span><h1><br clear="all"></h1>

                          <div class="clear"></div>
                 </div>
                 <div class="boxfooter-r">
                          <div class="boxfooter-l"></div>
                 </div>
        </div>



</div>


                          <div class="clear"></div>

             </div>
                  <div class="boxfooter-r">
                          <div class="boxfooter-l"></div>
                 </div>
        </div>
<?
include("design/footer.inc.php");
?>
```

Aber irgendwie gibt es da noch paar kleine Darstellungsfehler und wenn ich den Div oben reinmache mit dem Willkommen, Wakeboarder1994 und dem Balken darunter läuft alles schief. Könntest du mir das bisschen anpassen, bitte?


----------



## SpiceLab (20. Februar 2011)

Könntest du dir mit dem heutigen Tage bitte endlich mit einem besonders dicken Edding hinter die Ohren schreiben, deine ständigen Arbeitsvergaben wegen mangelnder Kenntnisse in der themenrelevanten, eigens dafür gedachten Jobbörse je nachdem als entgeltliches oder unentgeltliches Stellenangebot auszuschreiben?

Hier im HTML-Unterforum, wie auch in den anderen Themenbereichen wird sozusagen Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe geleistet, beratend zur Seite gestanden, aber  nicht die Arbeit Dritter erledigt.

Ende Gelände!


----------

